# Fullface mit abnehmbaren Kinnbügel gesucht



## Snap4x (24. Februar 2019)

Moin!
Welche Fullface-Helme haben einen abnehmbaren Kinnbügel?

Oft ist das auf den Bildern oder in der Beschreibung von Helmen leider nicht ersichtlich, ob abnehmbar oder auch nicht.

Welche sind zu empfehlen und welche nicht?


----------



## xyzHero (24. Februar 2019)

Da gibt es einige und es kommt drauf an was du willst. 
Bell Super R
Bell Super DH
Giro Switchblade 
Uvex Jekyll 
Leatt DBX 3. 0

Gruß xyzHero


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Florent29 (4. März 2019)

Cr3ckb0t schrieb:


> Welche sind zu empfehlen und welche nicht?



Was hast du denn damit vor?


----------



## zwirek (19. März 2019)

Hi,


xyzHero schrieb:


> Leatt DBX 3. 0


--> bei dem Leatt achte auf die genaue bezeichnung: muss "Enduro" sein, die "all mountain" Version is ohne Bügel

Ansonsten hier ein Test von Helmen, die dich interessieren könnten:
https://enduro-mtb.com/mtb-fullface-helme-vergleichstest/
(zwei leichte Fullface und vier mit abnehmbaren Bügel)

Gruß,
zwirek


----------



## Lyxander (21. März 2019)

Ich habe den Leatt Helmet DBX 3.0 Enduro jetzt schon einige zeit im Einsatz und finde in unauffällig gut...

brauche als etwas bis ich den Kinnbügel ab bzw. rangemacht habe, könnte aber fehlende Routine sein meinerseits 
was mich etwas stört ist das die Oberfläche des "Lacks" recht empfindlich in sachen Kratzer ist (Schwarz)

zu den anderen Helmen kann ich nichts sagen....


----------



## Thebike69 (19. August 2019)

Hey, meine zwei (Bell Super Mod.14 und MET Parachte Mod.16) sind mittlerweile ziemlich mitgenommen und Ramponiert.
Mich interessiert der Urge Sierra und der Neue MET Parachute.
Hat da jemand Erfahrung mit den beiden Helmen?

Gruß Mike


----------

